# Blower Motor Resistor



## gimmyd (Aug 22, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get this part for a 1996 Altima GXE online?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i looked in my usual spot and didnt see one... try www.ritewayauto.com


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try www.abcnissanwholesale.com I think they where about $28


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

I have one.. email me . [email protected]


----------

